# Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt? [Gothic 3]



## Dude15 (20. Oktober 2006)

*Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt? [Gothic 3]*

Also ich wollte einfach mal diesen Thread hier aufmachen, da ich beim querlesen hier im Forum so den EIndruck hatte, dass sich doch die meissten den anscheinend "guten" Rebellen angeschlossen haben.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rebellen jedoch nicht besser als die Orks, der König hat genauso brutal nordmar unterworfen, bevor die Orks kamen... Und was glaubt ihr hätten die Rebellen mit den Orks gemacht, wenn diese den Krieg gewonnen hätten?   

Naja, das nur nebenbei, ich werde mich wohl den Assassinen anschließen, da ich sowohl mit den Rebellen als auch mit den Orks nichts anfangen kann.

In Nordmar war ich noch nicht, jedoch glaube ich, dass das die (von unserem heutigen Moral-Verständniss ausgehend) Menschen, mit dem wenigsten Dreck am Stecken sind 

Naja, Postet doch eure Meinung dazu,


----------



## juppa (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Dude15 am 20.10.2006 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte einfach mal diesen Thread hier aufmachen, da ich beim querlesen hier im Forum so den EIndruck hatte, dass sich doch die meissten den anscheinend "guten" Rebellen angeschlossen haben.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rebellen jedoch nicht besser als die Orks, der König hat genauso brutal nordmar unterworfen, bevor die Orks kamen... Und was glaubt ihr hätten die Rebellen mit den Orks gemacht, wenn diese den Krieg gewonnen hätten?
> 
> Naja, das nur nebenbei, ich werde mich wohl den Assassinen anschließen, da ich sowohl mit den Rebellen als auch mit den Orks nichts anfangen kann.
> ...



Ich spiele im moment Rebellen weil 1. Der Held immer schon eher Rebellisch war 
und 2. weil man mit den befreiungen der Städte immer einen Haufen Geld bekommt  (ca 50.000 Gold)  
und zu Nordmar würde ich sagen die sind ein ganz klein bisl Babarisch


----------



## link1n (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				juppa am 20.10.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dude15 am 20.10.2006 08:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




derzeit bin ich für die rebellen, aber ich werde das game sowieso nochmal spielen und dann geh ich zu denn assasinen :>


----------



## Sonic79 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich hab mich da auch noch nicht entgültig festgelegt, wer wie ich bereits Teil 1 und 2 gespielt hat tendiert da natürlich automatisch eher zu den Rebellen, könnte mir aber auch eine Asassinen-Laufbahn vorstellen einfach weil mir das Wüstenszenario am besten gefällt.Und dann die kauzigen NPC`s mit Ihrem liebenswerten Dialekt...einfach klasse!


----------



## Dude15 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Sonic79 am 20.10.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich da auch noch nicht entgültig festgelegt, wer wie ich bereits Teil 1 und 2 gespielt hat tendiert da natürlich automatisch eher zu den Rebellen, könnte mir aber auch eine Asassinen-Laufbahn vorstellen einfach weil mir das Wüstenszenario am besten gefällt.Und dann die kauzigen NPC`s mit Ihrem liebenswerten Dialekt...einfach klasse!


Also ich hab G1+2 natürlich auch gespielt, und wollte mich zuerst auch den Rebellen anschließen, bis ich dann aber zu dem Schluss kam, dass mich zwar die Orks im Minental töten wollten, aber dass der König mich ja da rein geworfen hat. Wegen einer nichtigkeit.
Also hab ich dann beschlossen Assassine mit 2 Schwertern zu werden .
Allerdings stehen mir immernoch alle türen offen, da ich bis jetzt noch keine Stadt ausgelöscht habe (weder einen Rebellenstützpunkt noch eine Orkstadt). Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich erstmal alle anderen Missionen machen will (von allen Fraktionen). Dann dauert erstens das spiel länger, und zweitens bekommt man viel EP 

Ach ja; wenn man beim Städte beftreien 50k gold bekommt, woher bekommt man das? Vom questgeber, oder nur vom Plündern? Und müsste man nicht ungefähr genausoviel bekommen, wenn man die Rebellen grillt?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Dude15 am 20.10.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab G1+2 natürlich auch gespielt, und wollte mich zuerst auch den Rebellen anschließen, bis ich dann aber zu dem Schluss kam, dass mich zwar die Orks im Minental töten wollten, aber dass der König mich ja da rein geworfen hat. Wegen einer nichtigkeit.
> Also hab ich dann beschlossen Assassine mit 2 Schwertern zu werden .
> Allerdings stehen mir immernoch alle türen offen, da ich bis jetzt noch keine Stadt ausgelöscht habe (weder einen Rebellenstützpunkt noch eine Orkstadt). Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich erstmal alle anderen Missionen machen will (von allen Fraktionen). Dann dauert erstens das spiel länger, und zweitens bekommt man viel EP
> 
> Ach ja; wenn man beim Städte beftreien 50k gold bekommt, woher bekommt man das? Vom questgeber, oder nur vom Plündern? Und müsste man nicht ungefähr genausoviel bekommen, wenn man die Rebellen grillt?



Vom Plündern und ich glaube nicht das man genauso viel raußschlagen könnte bei einem Rebellenstützpunkt, einfach weil man es mit weniger Gegnern zu tun hätte.

Ich kämpfe übrigens für die Rebellen, schließlich will ich keine versklavte Menscheit hinnehmen. Aber mal schauen was die Assasinen wirklich wollen, vlt. entscheide ich mich auch für sie.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## APinkerton (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Naja, im Grunde ist es doch in G 3 so, dass man sich nicht für eine entscheiden muss.

Ich machs immer so: Ich arbeite für die Ork Söldner, für Erfahrung und Geld, dann lösch ich sie aus hehe.

Naja wir werden sehen. Ich glaube ich lass die Orkstädte demnächst einfach in Ruhe, sowie die Rebellen.

 AP


----------



## Fearstriker (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Dude15 am 20.10.2006 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte einfach mal diesen Thread hier aufmachen, da ich beim querlesen hier im Forum so den EIndruck hatte, dass sich doch die meissten den anscheinend "guten" Rebellen angeschlossen haben.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rebellen jedoch nicht besser als die Orks, der König hat genauso brutal nordmar unterworfen, bevor die Orks kamen... Und was glaubt ihr hätten die Rebellen mit den Orks gemacht, wenn diese den Krieg gewonnen hätten?
> 
> Naja, das nur nebenbei, ich werde mich wohl den Assassinen anschließen, da ich sowohl mit den Rebellen als auch mit den Orks nichts anfangen kann.
> ...



Ui, da habe ich ja richtig Angst, mich hier in dem Assasinen/Rebellenlager als Orksöldner zu outen   nein im ernst, ich habe die Orks gewählt, da sie die Welt fest im Griff haben, und ich mich mit ihnen gut stellen will. Das hat viele vorteile, sie haben die meisten Städte, man bekommt viel mehr quests als bei den rebellen, und wenn man ein rebellenlager vernichtet bekommt man massig Ep^^  Also an die Arbeit ihr Morags


----------



## kingston (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Ds ist ja das gemeine bei diesem Spiel. Für wen entscheide ich mich. 
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, sobald ich die erste Stadt, z.B Kap Dun von den Orks befreie, kann ich mich denen nicht mehr anschliessen?
Warum sind einige Orks friedlich und andere Stürmen sofort auf mich los, obwohl ich mich noch keiner Seite angeschlossen habe?


----------



## tavrosffm (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

nachdem ich bei g2 ständig von den orks auf die nuss bekommen habe werde ich nen teufel tun und mich ihnen anschließen.


----------



## TomByte (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich habe mich noch für keine Fraktion entschieden, da ich alle irgendwie sympathisch finde.

Die Rebellen einfach nur, weil es auch Menschen sind und in Freiheit leben wollen.

Die Orks, weil sie nicht so dämlich sind wie in den Vorgängern und weil sie jeden akzeptieren, der sich beweisen konnte und sich ehrenvoll benimmt.

Die Assasinen, weil sie bisher noch sehr geheimnisvoll für mich sind.

Ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass ich G3 voraussichtlich dreimal durchspielen muss.

Werde mich jetzt von Faring aus nach Nordmar auf den Weg machen und Xardas suchen.

Grüsse ihr Morras!


----------



## Muehlenbichl (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				TomByte am 21.10.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich noch für keine Fraktion entschieden, da ich alle irgendwie sympathisch finde.
> 
> Die Rebellen einfach nur, weil es auch Menschen sind und in Freiheit leben wollen.
> 
> ...



Sag bitte bescheid wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, ich blicke bei dem ganzen Schneegewstöber nicht mehr durch. Ist das da, wo in der Karte der Turm eingezeichnet ist?

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## bigN-Fan (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

ich geh zu den Assassinen, und dann beim 2. Mal Rebell und beim 3. Orks^^

was muss man machen, um Assassine zu werden?


----------



## TomByte (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



> Sag bitte bescheid wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, ich blicke bei dem ganzen Schneegewstöber nicht mehr durch. Ist das da, wo in der Karte der Turm eingezeichnet ist?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Muehlenbichl




Ziemlich weit oben im Nordosten. Ob da ein Turm eingezeichnt ist, weiss ich momentan auch nicht mehr. Im Moment hält mich leider noch diese Unmengen an Viecher vom Weg dorthin ab. Und nach mehrern Toden habe ich die Kälte gegen Wärme eingetauscht und werde mich mal bei den Assasinen umschauen. Bisher gefällts mir gut und ich glaube ich werd mich dieser Fraktion anschliessen.

Bis bald Sohn des Schneesturms


----------



## rengaru (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				TomByte am 21.10.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sag bitte bescheid wenn Du ihn gefunden hast, ich blicke bei dem ganzen Schneegewstöber nicht mehr durch. Ist das da, wo in der Karte der Turm eingezeichnet ist?
> >
> > Gruß
> >
> ...


ich bin auhc nach nordmar gewandert, da ein paar quests gemacht, gemerkt, dass die gegend imba ist und kein bock gehabt. hab dann einmal versucht, von faring aus zum turm von xardas zu laufen. dabei bin ihc unzähligen wölfen,säbelzahntigern, schwarzen trollen... ausgewichen, um dann, kurz vorm ziel, von ein paar goblins niedergestreckt zu werden, vorher nciht gespeichert. das war vllt ärgerlich ey 

aber die goblin-schamanen sind find ich eh imba


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				TomByte am 21.10.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich weit oben im Nordosten. Ob da ein Turm eingezeichnt ist, weiss ich momentan auch nicht mehr. Im Moment hält mich leider noch diese Unmengen an Viecher vom Weg dorthin ab. Und nach mehrern Toden habe ich die Kälte gegen Wärme eingetauscht und werde mich mal bei den Assasinen umschauen. Bisher gefällts mir gut und ich glaube ich werd mich dieser Fraktion anschliessen.
> 
> Bis bald Sohn des Schneesturms




Danke Sohn der Wüste und der Hilfsbereitschaft  ,
ich werde es dann auch mal mit der "Ich-Versuch-Mal-Durchzurennen-Taktik" versuchen  

@rengaru Jo, finde ich auch, ein normaler Goblin verursacht kaum Schaden, selbst wenn er mich niederschlägt, die Feuerbälle der Schamanen hingegen ziehen ganz schön rein.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Dude15 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Kann man sich den nordmännern eigentlich auch anschließen? Beziehungsweise, man kann sich doch garnichtmehr einer Fraktion richtig anschließen, oder? Man kann nur mehr Quests für eine als für andere machen, dachte ich immer...
Ach ja (das ist jetzt vllt. n bisl off-topic, aber wenn ich schonmal schreibe) was passiert eigentlich, wenn man das "Hitze /kälte bestehen nicht gelernt hat und zum beispiel in der wüste kein assassinen-gewand anhat? "Verdurstet /erfriert man dann? Und was für auswirkungen hat das?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Dude15 am 23.10.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja (das ist jetzt vllt. n bisl off-topic, aber wenn ich schonmal schreibe) was passiert eigentlich, wenn man das "Hitze /kälte bestehen nicht gelernt hat und zum beispiel in der wüste kein assassinen-gewand anhat? "Verdurstet /erfriert man dann? Und was für auswirkungen hat das?


In Varant (Wüste) und Nordmar herrscht ein anderes Klima. Das wirkt sich so aus, dass sich deine Ausdauer nur noch sehr langsam wieder auffüllt.

Resistenz gegen Hitze (lernbar, Bonus auf Rüstungen) wirkt dem Effekt in Varant entgegen.
In Nordmar fuktioniert das leider nicht, obwohl ich das Talent gelernt habe und auch eine Rüstung mit Kälteresistenz besitze...


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Resistenz gegen Hitze (lernbar, Bonus auf Rüstungen) wirkt dem Effekt in Varant entgegen.
> In Nordmar fuktioniert das leider nicht, obwohl ich das Talent gelernt habe und auch eine Rüstung mit Kälteresistenz besitze...



Hoi Miffi,
kannste bitte nochmal sagen wo Du die Resistenzen gleich gelernt hast?

Thx schonmal

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frost: Lars in Silden (nachdem man ihn von Zapotek freigekauft hat)
Hitze: Shakyor der Löwe (gleich vor der Höhle, nicht Mine, bei Lago)


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey danke das ging ja schnell!  

Gruß


----------



## maxmuster (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

und 2. weil man mit den befreiungen der Städte immer einen Haufen Geld bekommt  (ca 50.000 Gold)  


WHAT??????????????? von wem kriegst du das geld, ich hab silden und kap dun befreit, hab dafür nich ein goldstück bekommen!!!!!!!!!!
wen muss ich da denn fragen oda so????????????????????

hilf mir    !!

thx


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. Oktober 2006)

*Schon zu spät?*

Hallo Com,
bin jetzt kurz davor bei den Assasinen 75% Ruf zu haben (wegen 2Schwertmeister + Schwarzmagier) , würde das aber bedeuten das ich danach nicht mehr als Rebell das Spiel beenden kann?

Wäre nett wenn jemand der das Spiel schon durch hat, mal was dazu sagen könnte.  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Martinie (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				maxmuster am 23.10.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> und 2. weil man mit den befreiungen der Städte immer einen Haufen Geld bekommt  (ca 50.000 Gold)
> 
> 
> WHAT??????????????? von wem kriegst du das geld, ich hab silden und kap dun befreit, hab dafür nich ein goldstück bekommen!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Also das Gled bekommst du durch Plündern/Leichen ausnehmen!

DU musst dich überall umgucken in jedem haus is och ne Truhe/Gold/schmuck etc...

Das is dann alles "deine".


----------



## Tiger39 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich werde mich den Orks anschließen un habe bis jetzt nur Aufträge gegen die Rebellen oder für die Orks gemacht und deshalb werde ich mich denen anschließne.Und weil ich den Xardas nicht als möglichen Endgegner hab möchte falls er das wird.


----------



## Laprat (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

Die einzigen Klassen denen ich mich anschließe sind die Rebellen und die Orks das sind die einzigen die auch was bieten. 
Die Waldmenschen seh ich ja kaum und die können auch nix außer sich zu verstecken mit ihrer looser Rüstung.
Die Nomaden verstecken sich auch nur in Höhlen und sind kaum mehr als 10 Stück die haben ebenfalls ne müllige Ausrüstung.
Die Assasinen sind für mich seltsame Wüstenvögel die sind nur gut um ausgeplündert zu werden. (Bin ich froh wenn ich aus dem Sandcrawler gebiet raus bin)
Die Nordviecher kenn ich nichtmal ^^

Rebellen sind stark mit guter Ausrüstung und einer Guten Story im schönen Mittelland. Außerdem gibs für mich nichts schöneres als gleich Orks zu töten.   

Orks sind mächtig haben auch ein gutes Equitment sind zwar orks aber egal die bringens man muss sich blos überwinden horden von Menschen zu schlachten aber nach Reddock ist das kein Problem mehr ^.^lol

Jo, einfach als Nahkämpfer mit einem Schlag ein paar Gegner weghauen oder als Magier mit dauerfeuer die feinde zu dezimieren.


----------



## hibbicon (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*

So, hab jetzt gerade das Mittelland abgeschlossen und bin mit meinem Lv 48 Character auf den Weg in die Wüste.  
Bis jetzt hab ich alles getan, um mich mit den Rebellen gutzustellen, aber da ich jetzt im Besitzt der Paladinrüstung, sowie des Königsschildes und -Schwerts bin [geschliffen und vergiftet]  werde ich von Jetzt an nur noch Aufträge für die Assasienen annehmen, um doch noch Zugang zu Ishtar zu bekommen, um die Meisterfertigkeit des Kampfes mit zwei Schwertern zu erlernen.

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Rubbermen (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Tiger39 am 30.10.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich den Orks anschließen un habe bis jetzt nur Aufträge gegen die Rebellen oder für die Orks gemacht und deshalb werde ich mich denen anschließne.Und weil ich den Xardas nicht als möglichen Endgegner hab möchte falls er das wird.



Ich hab es schon durch als Rebel sowie als Orksöldner da ich net alles verraten will, sag ich nur wen du für die orks spielst wirst du 



Spoiler



Xardas töten


 müssen   sowie 



Spoiler



Rohbar und Zuben


!
Als ein Diener Innos muss man 



Spoiler



Zuben und Robar töten


 und 



Spoiler



das ganze mittelland


 befreiehn!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Rubbermen am 05.01.2007 02:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es schon durch als Rebel sowie als Orksöldner da ich net alles verraten will, sag ich nur wen du für die orks spielst wirst du
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiler-Tags hinzugefügt.


----------



## Tiger39 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Fraktion habt ihr gewählt?*



			
				Rubbermen am 05.01.2007 02:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 30.10.2006 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es tatsächlich eine Quest bei der man Xardas töten muss?


Spoiler



Ich habe es auf der Seite von Xardas/Orks gespielt und ich wurde nur von ihm zu dem Portal geführt. Da war nichts mit töten



Oder habe ich eine Quest übersehen?


----------

